# CPU yield PDF docs



## cejohnsonsr (Apr 9, 2013)

Before my hard drive crashed I had 2 PDF docs that listed yield data for various CPUs. One was Sam's & I can't remember who made the other one. If anyone knows where these docs are located, could you give me a link so I can get them again. I've tried to search but my time is limited as the computer I'm using is borrowed.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 9, 2013)

Is this one?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=15104&hilit=victor#p152722


----------



## cejohnsonsr (Apr 9, 2013)

That was one of them. Thank you very much, Jim.

Ed


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 9, 2013)

Samuel's is in his signature;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=13656#p137228

http://rapidshare.com/files/1770165842/GNS_-_e-Scrap_Yield_List_v1.0.pdf

Jim


----------



## cejohnsonsr (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks again, Jim. I couldn't remember his user name & I couldn't find an email link on his page. Sure wish I could afford to get my computer fixed. I'm almost lost without it.

Ed


----------

